# mack rod



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

enjoy


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

blank?


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

nice! how much for one of those guys?


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

cajun creationz said:


> blank?


mhx saltwater



wtjames said:


> nice! how much for one of those guys?


these already have customers from the start.
i dont pre build "custom" rods. a pre built rod is not a "custom" to me; it is not taking into account your arm length, hand size, the way you hold, cast and fight a fish with the rod, reel you're going to use, are you passing a knot thru the guides etc..
if you're getting a pre-built custom rod, you are better off buying a shimano rod with lifetime warranty.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

cool ...i drive a toyota ..wanna guess which one...lol..the mhx's i have are wayyyyyy to stiff for slinging cigs from a pier..thats why i asked what blank not just the name of the company


----------

